# Anyone using Vetericyn?



## Photo Horse (Nov 7, 2010)

My vet told me that it is only a gallon of distilled water and a tablespoon of bleach....and perhaps a little trace of salt. If you check the label, it looks like it is water, salt, bleach and another chlorinated bleach.

Now, as a consumer, if this is true, I'm ticked. As an American, I assume we're programmed to think that because something has a big price tag, it must be a great product (I was a sucker for their ads???). We would probably not think that it was a good product/good cure if someone just gave us the recipe. Regardless, it does seem like a great way for this company to make some easy money - if it really costs a few pennies a gallon to make and they can sell it for $30 a quart.

So....pls don't send me flames for this post. I'm just passing along what I heard from someone I trust.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

interesting.....i use vetericyn and love it! thx for the post ....*runs off to check label....*


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I use it too and love it. In one week I had a gash all healed with no proud flesh. Now I'll have to check on this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Hmmm...the first ingredient is "electrolized water" ....not sure what that means....


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I use it too. But I prefer the gel stuff, not sure how I could make that.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Our foal sliced herself in her female area this past summer. No way were we going to make her nervous about being handled in the rear by attempting to clean and disinfect the 'normal' way. Few squirts of the vetericyn once a day - healed with no issues.

I still use furazone on most wounds but the vetericyn is a very nice option for those delicate areas . . .


----------



## vetericyn (Nov 12, 2010)

*Vetericyn*

Hello,
I represent Vetericyn and would like to provide you with some information that should clarify the confusion about Vetericyn's composition. 
Vetericyn is state-of-the-art technology. The body takes water and salt to create this magnificent infection-fighting system. Vetericyn mimics these same compounds produced by the body. Diluted bleach is not a replication of these compounds. 
- Antimicrobial efficacy: Vetericyn is 70 times more effective as an antimicrobial than bleach
- Toxicity: Unlike diluted bleach, Vetericyn is completely non-toxic, can be used around eyes and mouth without stinging, and accelerates healing while hydrogen peroxide inhibits healing and damages healthy tissue. 
- pH: Bleach is an alkaline solution with a pH much higher (>11) than the 7.2 of Vetericyn. To get the kill effectiveness of Vetericyn, the pH of bleach and the concentration required makes it toxic, stings when applied and inhibits the healing process. 
- Stability: Diluted bleach products have limited stability requiring generation at the point of use while bottled Microcyn Technology is stable over 18 months. Bleach is an alkaline product (pH > 11) simply because the elevated pH gives the product stability. 
- Vetericyn has been clinically shown to induce wound healing while diluted bleach impedes wound healing. Vetericyn also possess highly useful anti-inflammatory, anti-histamine and vasodilation properties which are not found in “diluted bleach or salt water

Please refer to the document found through this link - http://www.vetericyn.com/downloads/marketing/vets/ChemistryofVetericyn.pdf
Maybe you can share the info with your vet?

Thanks for all the comments on Vetericyn, we appreciate all our customers' feedback. 

If you have further questions, please do not hesitate to call our toll free number at 866-318-3116 or visit us online at Vetericyn One-step wound and infection treatment based on Microcyn Technology that works naturally with your animal?s immune system

Please connect with us on Facebook - Vetericyn Wound Spray | Facebook.

Vetericyn team.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

A hundred years ago this would have been called "snake oil". The problem with "miracle wound treatments" is that you don't know how it would have healed without any other treatment. Wow, a gash that healed in a week? Yes, well that is about what is expected for wound healing in general. 

I checked on their "clinical trials" which "prove" that it induces wound healing. Ummm no, nothing scientific there. Nothing can induce wound healing, and if it could it would certainly have a much higher price tag.

Let me put it to you like this- penis enlargement ok? If there were a miracle pill/treatment for penis enlargement, do you honestly think it would come for the low low one time price of $39.99 in the middle of the night on your TV?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a bottle of Vetericyn I was given and IMO it didn't do anything. My horse scraped the heck out of her neck trying to eat grass on the other side of a fence. I sprayed all the scrapes I noticed with Vetericyn and yes they were healing but my trainer pointed out a scrape under her mane I had completely missed and it was healing at the same rate. 

Didn't do anything for the fungal infection she had in both ears. That was only getting worse until the Vet gave me something else to use.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Meh, hydrogen peroxide mixed with a weak bleach solution does the exact same thing, and doesn't cost a boatload of money.

I use straight hydrogen peroxide on myself when I have a cut, burn, or abrasion and it very much DOES speed up the healing process.

The first time I heard about Vetericyn I thought, "Yet another way to extract money from gullible people."


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Just used it on one of the barn cats two nights ago. He did not like the spray aspect but he did not claw and try to get away when we cleaned his ear.

I'm not saying this will replace everything in my first aid kit but it certainly has it's uses.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I love vetericyn. I first bought it when Cinny had that horrible fungus on his butt and down his back legs...it cleared it up in about a week. I've since been using it on his cuts and scrapes and they seem to be gone in just a few days, even one on the bulb of his heel...and those are hard to keep from getting infected.

I don't like the price though ;( so I usually try something else first.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Hmmm....I have used it on everything from horse leg cuts to rain rot on my rescue pony.....I even used it on one of my own cuts! It has always worked very well for me. Oh! And a family members puppy got a ring worm once from this rescue kitten.....the people that owned the kitten used vet meds for it....the person that owns the puppy used vetericy along with meds and healed much,much,much faster! Idk....i always keep a few spray bottles of it around.....


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

> I use straight hydrogen peroxide on myself when I have a cut, burn, or abrasion and it very much DOES speed up the healing process.


Same here.. When a wound won't heal and/or tries to become infected I often use HP right from the bottle for just a few days and healing begins.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't know why it works but it did work for me. I've used Vetericyn since this spring on scratches - a long story - and it worked better than anything else I have used to heal it and keep it from spreading.


----------

